# B&B Autostyle. TVR T350 Paint Correction and Nanolex Protection.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Afternoon all and thanks for taking a look at another one of our write ups.

This TVR belonged to a customer off Northern Ireland Pistonheads (thejollyrodger) and after viewing the car and the condition of the paintwork we decided upon a Paint Correction Detail to remove an abundance of wash marks,heavy swirling and some deeper scores. The sapphire black on this model is one of the most flake pop-tastic blacks I have seen so the LSP in this case is Nanolex Premium to keep that pop popping!

Anyway,more pics,less chat. Pads,compounds and polish used here are,Meguiars 105,Meguiars 205 and Menzerna PO85RE all via Lake Country pads.
Time taken approx 22 man hours.


















































































Foamed with Valet Pro,washed with Megs Hyperwash. Wheels with the usual Bilberry and Megs Degreaser on tyres.

Arches Degreased with the above and all suspension and components carefully cleaned and de-tarred.














































Dried with the Black Baron and Monza towels and then IPA to chase the good coating of wax protection off the bodywork followed by claying with Megs Mild.










Some of the defects.














































Some deeper scratches:










Masked with 3M 3434 with tape carefully folded to meet the sharp edges around the windows.










Readings from the PosiTector 200 showed the TVR was healthy in most areas with paint depths reading 120 to 150. The last TVR we worked on back in September was very easy to work with,soft to medium lacquer, but this black example of the same model proved to be very hard in comparison with the worst panels requiring two to three hits of 105 to achieve the desired result.




























Bonnet after three passes of 105 and yet to be refined:










Off side door polished and refined against quarter panel under the Brinkmann:










And under halogen:










Off side door under Brinkmann again after refining with PO85RE:










Starting to get some real luster into the finish under the natural light coming through the window:



















Ever get the feeling you are being watched?










One of the deeper scratches was reduced down to this:










It was apparent under natural light but became very hard to find with the Cannon 350D:










Onto the rear spoiler. Paint depth was very thin in this area with readings as low as the high seventies.










Proceeding with caution,leaving the 105 on the shelf and polishing with 205 on a Lake Country pad with speed no higher than 1200 we called a halt at this:










Refining on the Near Side quarter panel:



















Some work on the rear lights:



















And a panel to panel. Near side door against front clam shell:










With all of the machine work done the interior received attention. Seats cleaned with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and treated with Werkstat Satin Prot. Carpets rolled back and thoroughly hoovered,pedals cleaned with Megs APC and treated with Blackfire Metal Sealant.
The marks at the base of the pedals are not dirt,this is where the paint on the metal peddle box has worn through after contact with heels over the years.



















Rear of the seats cleaned down with Last Touch and waxed with Raceglaze 55.



















All interior plastics treated with more Satin Prot.

This T350 has also been re-mapped. Driving it out of the garage and reversing it back in again was excitement enough for me!



















At the opposite end the tail pipes were cleaned with a little fine wire wool for the innards and treated with Blackfire Metal Sealant.










As I stated earlier we wanted to maximize the metallic flake pop on the T350 so we decided on Nanolex Premium for the LSP. Nanolex Professional gives a more durable finish but due to the environment and Pro needing some 12 hours to cure in 15 to 25 degrees temperatures we opted for Premium in this case. This is Northern Ireland after all!

Exterior glass sealed with Nanolex Premium,tyres with Blackfire Long Lasting Dressing to give a nice satin appearance (we hate shiny tyres!) and arches dressed with Megs All Season.

Applied to the entire bodywork and wheels we buffed it off with Monza towels and it gave the TVR this finish.



























































































This TVR was for sale in the following week and was snapped up rather quickly!

That's it for now folks. Thanks for looking,all comments and questions welcomed as always.

Kind Regards,John and Chris.

















Nanolex Approved Detailers.


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh that warcraft figure DD Loving these motors, very nice finish, can't see any orange peel :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..nice reflections..


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

cracker job boys,lovin the world of warcraft figure too,havent come across that TVR in norn iron yet,maybe someday :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work guys! :thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Nice 350! loving the finish on it


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Brave man doing the arches without gloves lol  Car does look stunning though and nice reflections of that ol' Vespa :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That statue is awesome!
Great results on a stunning car. Been working on a Chimaera today and none seem to tire on you. Real raw petrol head motors. Cracking work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW. stunning car and cracking work mate :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant work, that last shot is brilliant reflecting the inside of the garage especially:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Smashing work again fella's:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking very very nice lads came up a treat!!!


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work - love TVR's - this even may be my favourite model!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Morning folks. Please forgive me if this looks like a post bump. Now that Photobucket is back from the dead I feel that I should comment on some of the posts made in my thread.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nivaue said:


> Oh that warcraft figure DD Loving these motors, very nice finish, can't see any orange peel :thumb:


Cheers. It does have a Lovely flat finish. We had not noticed the figure until we had been in the garage for almost an hour,startled me a tad!



tonyy said:


> Looks very nice..nice reflections..


Thanks Tonyy.



rolled1 said:


> cracker job boys,lovin the world of warcraft figure too,havent come across that TVR in norn iron yet,maybe someday :thumb:


Usually they end up back in England. Take a look in the Northern Ireland section of Pistonheads and the current conversation going on. This one has stayed,bumped into the owner on a job last week and he a adores it. Braver man than me!



matt_83 said:


> Cracking work guys! :thumb:


Thanks Matt.



James_M said:


> Nice 350! loving the finish on it


Cheers James.



JasonPD said:


> Brave man doing the arches without gloves lol  Car does look stunning though and nice reflections of that ol' Vespa :thumb:


Yeah Jason,only had two pairs of Nitrate gloves left and had to save them for the Nanolex. Did not get the megs Degreaser rash I usually get though!



Beau Technique said:


> That statue is awesome!
> Great results on a stunning car. Been working on a Chimaera today and none seem to tire on you. Real raw petrol head motors. Cracking work.


Thanks Scott,your Chimaera work came up well mate. They are raw alright,totally brutal weapon of a car.



-Mat- said:


> WOW. stunning car and cracking work mate :thumb:


Thanks Mat.



Danno1975 said:


> Brilliant work, that last shot is brilliant reflecting the inside of the garage especially:thumb:


Thanks Danno. Yeah,was rather pleased with the pics!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome work and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Cracking work fro the b&b boys! nice one!

Chris


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## Ottoni (May 3, 2011)

Great stuff, heard you training with califorina's finest, can't wait to see you take things to the next level.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

JasonPD said:


> Brave man doing the arches without gloves lol  Car does look stunning though and nice reflections of that ol' Vespa :thumb:


Top work on such a nice car:thumb::thumb:

Ps i think your find it's a lambretta mate


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

That Ensign is a rare sight in NI!

Nice reflections mate :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

JD said:


> Great work!


Cheers JD.



mlgt said:


> Awesome work and thanks for sharing it with us.


Thanks,my pleasure mate.



DetailMe said:


> Cracking work fro the b&b boys! nice one!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!



uzi-blue said:


> Great work, amazing finish :thumb:


Cheers uzi.



Ottoni said:


> Great stuff, heard you training with califorina's finest, can't wait to see you take things to the next level.


Thanks Ottoni. Just returned home on Monday after a week. Learned a great deal,techniques and methods have changed altogether!



bonkey said:


> Top work on such a nice car:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Ps i think your find it's a lambretta mate


Thanks Bonkey!



tim said:


> That Ensign is a rare sight in NI!
> 
> Nice reflections mate :thumb:


Ha! Know what you mean Tim,thanks very much mate.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice mate,


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again lads


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Very nice mate,





horned yo said:


> stunning work again lads


Thanks for the comments lads.


----------

